# Sandfilter und Tiere?



## fischerl (2. Juli 2009)

hallo und guten morgen,

ich hab ja hier schon gepostet, daß ich in meinem schwimmteich so viele schwebalgen habe, die ich einfach nicht in den griff bekomme. ich wollte heuer einen bepflanzten bachlauf realisieren, als zusätzlichen pflanzenfilter.

aber - jetzt haben wir beschlossen, den ganzen teich zu vergrößern. sprich - wir erweitern die pflanzzone, da wir eindeutig zu wenig pflanzen im teich haben. dafür mußten etliche stauden bereits weichen. zum glück ist der garten groß genug und ich konnte sie umsetzen. 

zuerst hatten wir eine falsche folie bekommen, sie läßt sich mit der bestehenden folie nicht verschweissen.
morgen bekommen wir die richtige folie, aber unsere farbe gibt es nimmer. naja, der teil wird ja eh bepflanzt...

so - nun überlegen wir so eine art sandfilter zu machen. entweder wir zweckentfremden unseren alten sandfilter vom pool oder wir machen einen teil des pflanzbereiches tiefer und füllen den mit sand und lassen das wasser sozusagen "von unten" durchlaufen.

nur - wie ist das mit dem zusetzen? spülmöglichkeit können wir nicht realisieren, da wir keinen zusätzlichen durchbruch durch die folie machen wollen. den poolfilter kann ich rückspülen.

und - was ist mit den ganzen tierchen? ich habe jetzt einen compactsieve und da sind im moment soooo viele kaulquappen und babymolche und wasserflöhe sowieso drin, daß es ein wahnsinn ist. ich müßte eigentlich dreimal am tag saubermachen, um alle zu retten!
beim sandfilter hätten die ja gar keine chance mehr...

das macht mir kopfzerbrechen...

wie realisiert ihr das mit euren filtern?

danke 
lg
fischerl


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter und Tiere?*

Hallo Fischerl,

wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinviehfreundlichen Saugfilter.

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/77

Diesen Vorfilter gibt es für Leitungen in 1,5 - 4 Zoll Stärke und zwar hier:
http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtechnik/naturagart-ziel-saugtechnik/vorfilter-durchfuehrungen/


----------



## fischerl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sandfilter und Tiere?*

hallo else,
danke für deine rasche antwort.
dabei haben wir nur ein problem. unsere pumpe ist selbstsaugend und steht im "trockenen"  - nicht im teich...
und hat eben keinen vorfilter.
wenn das wasser über den skimmer kommt, reicht es für größere tiere. kleine kaulquappen und wasserflöhe rutschen durch.
vom bodenablauf sowieso alles getier...

lg
fischerl


----------

